# Mixing ghrp6 and mod grf in same vial?



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

After going through 2 rubber stoppers I sometimes find the slin pin I use is a bit blunt. Is it possible to put ghrp and mod grf in the same vial for around a 2 week period?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good idea hopefully it's ok!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

yes its absolutely fine, just make sure you know to get the mixes with bac water correct, its ok if the vials are the same dosage


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

how would tht be possible? would it not cause issues measuring the dosages??

ghrp os 5000mcg and mod grf is 2000mcg...


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

you can get it in 5mg as well but as said you would need to make sure the dosages are right, you would have to mix them up seperatly then draw one of them and put it in with the other one


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

A bad idea according to Dat


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> you can get it in 5mg as well but as said you would need to make sure the dosages are right, you would have to mix them up seperatly then draw one of them and put it in with the other one


unless it comes mixed i dont know how you would even draw out accurate dosages even if they were both 5mg..

it would be like mixing two liquids in one pint glass - drinking x amount and state to the ml how much of each you got..

i may be wrong i dunno. just doesnt sound logical..


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

herc said:


> unless it comes mixed i dont know how you would even draw out accurate dosages even if they were both 5mg..
> 
> it would be like mixing two liquids in one pint glass - drinking x amount and state to the ml how much of each you got..
> 
> i may be wrong i dunno. just doesnt sound logical..


i would imagine as its water form and distributes even the dose would be spread between the water evenily. dont quote me on that but it would make sense to me


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

xpower said:


> A bad idea according to Dat


That's all I need to hear!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no you can't as they react if mixed together over time(more than a day or 2) so NO you should not....plus if you put in 2mg of GHRP and 2mg of GHRH how do you know you are getting 100mcg of both in one injection?


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool. Would have made to same conc then added equal amounts to a vial. But all academic now if they react. Just need to man up with the blunt needle.

Thanks for help.


----------

